# POC Trabec Race Helmet



## 1Flashback (Dec 29, 2011)

I am considering the POC Trabec Race helmet. Anyone wearing one? How do you like it, or not?


----------



## Ratatosk (Mar 12, 2012)

I have one and I'm pretty happy with it. It's breezy and cool, as long as you are moving. I also find it very comfortable in general, but have heard that not everyone does. I couldn't find one to try on before I bought it, but got lucky with the fit. I already had a POC skiing helmet, so that probably helped. I would definitely recommend trying one on, before you buy, but that goes without saying.

I like the quality of their helmets and goggles and personally think that they're worth the price, although I found both of my helmets and pair of goggles on sale. I would pay retail, if I had to though.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

1Flashback said:


> I am considering the POC Trabec Race helmet. Anyone wearing one? How do you like it, or not?


http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-prot...-poc-trabec-race-715979.html?highlight=Trabec

http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/poc-trabec-trabec-race-773777.html?highlight=Trabec


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

*Safety first*

I am considering this helmet because had a bad spill with a Bell helmet after getting 'doored"

Helmet cracked badly as did my head................concussion

Is the POC more protection?

Thanks


----------



## AleutianMTB (Nov 14, 2006)

I have an XL Trabec. Feels more substantial than previous Bell products I've used. Euro styling may not be for everyone, but I like the looks. No complaints so far.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

I've have had my Trabec for over two months now and I really like it. I haven't crashed on it yet but I'm sure it will hold up fine. 
It's not a cheep helmet but how much is your head worth.


----------



## 1Flashback (Dec 29, 2011)

*Got The POC*

Got it, wore it and love it! Very comfortable and certainly offers more protection than my Giro Phase. The weight is close though. Giro - 377 grams POC - 368 grams. The Giro feels lighter on the head but now my head feels naked after wearing the POC. The Poc was a great choice and worth the price.

Speaking of POC products, if you are looking at the POC knee pads, they run small. By the chart, I should be a meduim. Nope, had to return them for a large.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

the wheel said:


> I am considering this helmet because had a bad spill with a Bell helmet after getting 'doored"
> 
> Helmet cracked badly as did my head................concussion
> 
> ...


The POC fits my head very well and covers more of my head than the Bell XC/road helmets I have had. POC also does research on how to protect the head rather than just pass the certification tests.

I expect the Trabec to do its job well and minimize injury, but a concussion is still very possible.


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

*Thanks*

No guarantees when bike riding but really appreciate the response

I feel very lucky not to be worse so I can't blame the Bell

The added coverage I think is worth the money and will try the POC on at REI.if they have it

Is the sizing of the helmet right if you measure the head circumference above the ears.

Thanks everyone


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

the wheel said:


> No guarantees when bike riding but really appreciate the response
> 
> I feel very lucky not to be worse so I can't blame the Bell
> 
> ...


Need to try it on.
Measured head circumference does not take head shape into account. The medium Trabec fits my head shape perfectly. Many other brands with the "same" circumference will not even go on my head.


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Shiggy

Will make sure I try it on before I buy


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks 1Flashback for info on where you got the POC helmet


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

i have a trabec and love it. but definitely try one on. my trabec is a medium so i ordered a poc receptor in medium without trying it on, won't fit at all. sucks. the trabec fits close to my giro xen but the receptor runs much smaller. 

the trabec is solid though. still no guarantee of no concussion if you crash bad enough, but it's as good as anything out there imho


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

*Thanks for info*

I will definitely try it on before I buy


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I've been eyeing the Trabec for some time now. I can't decide between that or the S3 MT from Spesh.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

As others have said, try it on. I like Euro styling and have been wearing Urge helmets for a couple years. The Endur-o-matic fits my head perfectly. Tried on the POC and it wasn't even close to fitting me, based on head shape.


----------



## Nilsern (May 22, 2006)

shiggy said:


> The POC fits my head very well and covers more of my head than the Bell XC/road helmets I have had. POC also does research on how to protect the head rather than just pass the certification tests.
> 
> I expect the Trabec to do its job well and minimize injury, but a concussion is still very possible.


For extra protection, try the Trabec race MIPS. MIPS will reduce the chance of concussion. Mips reduces the rotational forces in a crash by 40%. The rotational forces is a very much involved in causing a concussion.

http://mipshelmet.com/home

Also, the race and race mips has extra Aramid bridges to increase helmet strength and reduce risk of penetration. Aramid will also hold the helmet together on your head in a crash with multi-impact hits to your head, even if the EPS core brakes/cracks.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Nilsern said:


> For extra protection, try the Trabec race MIPS. MIPS will reduce the chance of concussion. Mips reduces the rotational forces in a crash by 40%. The rotational forces is a very much involved in causing a concussion.
> 
> MIPS | People love doing crazy things. Let's keep it that way!
> 
> Also, the race and race mips has extra Aramid bridges to increase helmet strength and reduce risk of penetration. Aramid will also hold the helmet together on your head in a crash with multi-impact hits to your head, even if the EPS core brakes/cracks.


Better, but a concussion is still very possible.


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

Nilsern said:


> For extra protection, try the Trabec race MIPS. MIPS will reduce the chance of concussion. Mips reduces the rotational forces in a crash by 40%. The rotational forces is a very much involved in causing a concussion.
> 
> MIPS | People love doing crazy things. Let's keep it that way!
> 
> Also, the race and race mips has extra Aramid bridges to increase helmet strength and reduce risk of penetration. Aramid will also hold the helmet together on your head in a crash with multi-impact hits to your head, even if the EPS core brakes/cracks.


Thanks for input

I will get the mips as I believe torsion was a contributor to the bleeding on brain

Only problem is who has it to try on............my calls haven't found many

Dave


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

I think REI might have the POC with MIPS.


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

*Rei*

Thanks

REI does carry and I was told it's an online item

I am calling around but many REI stores don't have in stock

Let you know what i find


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

the wheel said:


> Thanks
> 
> REI does carry and I was told it's an online item
> 
> ...


It looks like this company has them in stock. I have never purchased anything from them so I don't know if there any good. 
POC Trabec Race MIPS


----------



## sohnice (Sep 5, 2010)

Rock dude said:


> It looks like this company has them in stock. I have never purchased anything from them so I don't know if there any good.
> POC Trabec Race MIPS


This site is legit, bought a trabec & they sent me a trabec race:thumbsup:


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Bike bling has them in stock. I also put mine through a good impact test recently. Probably the hardest hit I have ever taken in my 30 years of riding BMX and mountain. Bars caught a rock and threw me down hard enough to dislocate my shoulder and blow a disk in my neck. No mention of a concussion in the ER, but I did have a headache for a few days. Compare that to my crash over memorial day where I actually got my hands out to break my fall, and my elbow, while wearing my Giro. I ended up with a pretty severe concussion. Not scientific but I will say that I am buying another Trabec Race with the MIPS system for my next helmet. I thought the fit was awesome btw.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Amazon has them for sale also,


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks Rock Dude Sohnice Salespunk and others

From the description of your fall POC is the way to go and will call all the places you suggested.

Probably can't bike for a few months but I'll get there and I want a good helmet when Im ready to go

Dave


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

the wheel said:


> Thanks Rock Dude Sohnice Salespunk and others
> 
> From the description of your fall POC is the way to go and will call all the places you suggested.
> 
> ...


If the helmet does not fit, do not use it. Even the best technology can not protect well if the basic fit (without the use of head clamps and "sizing" pads) is poor.


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

*Thanks Shiggy*

Any recommendations on how to ensure proper helmet sizing or is it go to the right shop


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

That's a hard one. The best thing is make sure who ever you purchase it from has a good return policy.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

the wheel said:


> Any recommendations on how to ensure proper helmet sizing or is it go to the right shop


Try on the helmets. The only way.

Should be stable on your head without the head clamp or chin strap tightened, I can put my chin on my chest and my helmet stays on.

No big gaps or tight spots, comfortable.


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

*shiggy*

many thanks


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

I've had my Trabec race MIPS on order from REI for a couple of weeks now. Supposedly on back order until October 5th. I hope that holds true as I want it now!

Also hoping it fits me properly. That is why I ordered from REI so I can easily take it back if necessary.

ben


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

*Rei*

Apparently some stores have them but it is an online item

Good luck

I'd like to know if the approach they suggest for fit works for you

thanks

Dave


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

the wheel said:


> Apparently some stores have them but it is an online item
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ...


What approach would that be?

There is no way to fit a production helmet without trying it on.


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

shiggy said:


> What approach would that be?
> 
> There is no way to fit a production helmet without trying it on.


I'm using the approach of buy from a place with a great return policy.

ben


----------



## eurotrash666 (Jan 19, 2012)

I got my Trabec Race from Hucknroll. I wrapped a tape measure around my melon, and used their size chart. Said the L-XL size was for me, so I went for it.

Turns out the sizing chart is spot on. FWIW, Giro helmets fit me well and Bell helmets squeeze my head, so think Giro as far as sizing goes.

I love the extra coverage. The POC helmet is built to last a while, the details show- where other brain buckets have failed me, POC has beefed those areas- like the straps, buckles, cinch band... Plus it comes with an extra set of pads. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## qbert2000 (Jul 30, 2008)

eurotrash666 said:


> I got my Trabec Race from Hucknroll. I wrapped a tape measure around my melon, and used their size chart. Said the L-XL size was for me, so I went for it.
> 
> Turns out the sizing chart is spot on. FWIW, Giro helmets fit me well and Bell helmets squeeze my head, so think Giro as far as sizing goes.
> 
> I love the extra coverage. The POC helmet is built to last a while, the details show- where other brain buckets have failed me, POC has beefed those areas- like the straps, buckles, cinch band... Plus it comes with an extra set of pads. Couldn't be happier.


i agree, my trabec fits like my zen, both mediums. it is a nice helmut. the styling is nique


----------



## zephyrmike (May 22, 2010)

Don't mean to hi-jack your thread, but I am also about to order one (the trabec, not trabec race). My head measures 23.25" (59cm) and am wondering based on anyone's fit here what size you suggest getting? I am at the low end of XL, this is the POC size chart: L 55-58cm, XL 59-62

Thanks


----------



## zephyrmike (May 22, 2010)

eurotrash666 said:


> I got my Trabec Race from Hucknroll. I wrapped a tape measure around my melon, and used their size chart. Said the L-XL size was for me, so I went for it.
> 
> Turns out the sizing chart is spot on. FWIW, Giro helmets fit me well and Bell helmets squeeze my head, so think Giro as far as sizing goes.
> 
> I love the extra coverage. The POC helmet is built to last a while, the details show- where other brain buckets have failed me, POC has beefed those areas- like the straps, buckles, cinch band... Plus it comes with an extra set of pads. Couldn't be happier.


Now I am confused... So the sizing at H&R is grouped.... I guess then I am the L/XL haha
All I can do is order it and try it on... thanks for the info


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

eurotrash666 said:


> I got my Trabec Race from . I wrapped a tape measure around my melon, and used their size chart. Said the L-XL size was for me, so I went for it.
> 
> Turns out the sizing chart is spot on. FWIW, Giro helmets fit me well and Bell helmets squeeze my head, so think Giro as far as sizing goes.
> 
> I love the extra coverage. The POC helmet is built to last a while, the details show- where other brain buckets have failed me, POC has beefed those areas- like the straps, buckles, cinch band... Plus it comes with an extra set of pads. Couldn't be happier.


Odd. Giro bike helmets do not fit my head at all, though their snow helmets do.
Bell helmets usually fit well.

The POC fits perfectly.


----------



## eurotrash666 (Jan 19, 2012)

Nah, the L/XL is one size. There is no L helmet and XL helmet. It's goofy on their part for not just calling them S, M, L. Get the one your measurments fit into.


----------



## zephyrmike (May 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone, reps all over


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

*Great info thanks to all*

The sizing info is usefull ..........I would like to try on one but if it is a good outfit they should return or exchange without a problem.

Based on my recent head injury...............I think I will go for the MIPS which I believe is the top of the line.

MIPS adds rotational protection which I believe is useful.

Thanks again

Dave


----------



## Nilsern (May 22, 2006)

zephyrmike said:


> Don't mean to hi-jack your thread, but I am also about to order one (the trabec, not trabec race). My head measures 23.25" (59cm) and am wondering based on anyone's fit here what size you suggest getting? I am at the low end of XL, this is the POC size chart: L 55-58cm, XL 59-62
> 
> Thanks


My head is 59cm, and i ended up with the 55-58cm size (M/L). But it does depend on the shape of your head. If you can try on both, it would be the best.


----------



## utarch00 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a m/l mips that I have not used. I will sell it anyone wants it.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

My wife and I have been wearing the Trabec race for about a year now. Great helmet. 
We used the sizing chart from HucknRoll. Fit was perfect. Best helmet I have ever used. Air flow is far better than expected.


----------



## Eric. (Jan 30, 2004)

*Big Trabec fan here*

Like Shiggy, I have a Bell head - their lids fit me perfectly, Giros (and Fox) pinch the front & back and leave gaps on the sides. I had been told once that this was by design, since Bell & Giro are under the same ownership roof they tailor one line to football-shaped heads and the other to Charlie Brown... I'm a football, apparently.

I ordered a Trabec Race last year before they were readily available, and had to take a similar 'order and hope for the best' leap of faith; luckily, mine fit like a proverbial glove straight out of the box. I can't recall what size I got, but it was what the POC fit chart recommended.

Over the last year I've managed to bounce my head off of various hard objects, from low branch hits (some severe enough to knock sunglasses off my face and/or bite my tongue) to full-on yard sales. The helmet is showing some surface scratches and whatnot, but structurally looks perfect; as eurotrash noted, the high wear items & areas are built to last.

Beyond the fit and function though, what really shocked me (pleasantly) has been the ventilation. I figured with the relatively small square openings that I'd have to suffer on hot days, compared w/ the hogged-out Bell X-Rays, Giro Xens, Fox Fluxs, etc. I'd grown accustomed to. Instead, the POC seems at least as cool, if not slightly better than those others. I noticed early on that after every ride I'd sport the Flock of Seagulls hairdo when I removed the lid, even lower-speed tech stuff seems to generate enough airflow to suck hair out.

As a side note, I also ordered their VPD elbow & knee pads when I got the helmet, and those are world-class as well; my only beef would be that the elastic straps on the elbow pads looks like they were sized for Hulk Hogan, as many others have noted. But from what I understand the stuff they're shipping now have been shortened up a bit in that department. Other than that minor gripe, which is easily remedied by simply shortening up the straps with some thread (or staples if you're so inclined), the pads are incredibly comfortable - once the dough is up to body temp they feel like simple arm/knee warmers, on rides under 80F or so I just leave them on all the time. Like the helmet, I've had ample opportunity to test the pads out in real world conditions and they've done the job extremely well, from sharp impacts to a couple of long, fast slides across granite; they don't slip, the material has yet to tear or wear through anywhere (although the lettering has peeled off in places), and they've survived multiple machine washes.

I typically wear out protective stuff every year or so (I ride five days a week, every week), and while POC stuff ain't cheap, I am a firm believer in getting what you pay for (and paying what you think your head's worth for helmets). When it's time to replace this Trabec, I'll be looking at the MIPS version and very little (if anything) else.

I'm so impressed with the helmet and pads that now I'm looking at some of POC's other apparel... a pair of Flow shorts may be next, time to look for some reviews...


----------



## zephyrmike (May 22, 2010)

Nilsern said:


> My head is 59cm, and i ended up with the 55-58cm size (M/L). But it does depend on the shape of your head. If you can try on both, it would be the best.


It's not tight at all?



utarch00 said:


> I have a m/l mips that I have not used. I will sell it anyone wants it.


How much??


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

I have a decision to make. I tried ordering from REI and after about two months of waiting on back order they cancelled my order. Ordered from allsportprotection today, showed in stock, now they are saying they sold the last one yesterday.

I wanted the White and Black Race MIPS version. I live in Arizona, and black in the desert is usually a bad choice. They are saying they have the black color available, so now I'm torn. Do I go ahead and order the black and risk suffering in the heat or do I just scrub the idea and wait until next Spring when they expect to have new stock?

I'm wondering if the color matter at all on a helmet like this. Afterall, there is a thick layer of foam between your head and the exterior layer of the helmet. I know my judgement says it would still be warmer in black than it would be in white...

ben


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

Yes the black will get a little hotter than the white but if you realy need a new helmet I wouldn't let the color stop you. I don't think that Poc made a lot of the Race MIPS so they have been hard to find.


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

*Poc*

POC USA rep gave me

Backcountry.com
Allsportsprotection.com
XsportsProtective.com

They underestimated demand and have run out until spring for most part. The non MIPS versions are available


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

I know it may seem petty, but I really don't like the orange in the POC Trabec Race for the white color version. Why can't they just offer more taste neutral colors?

Heck, I'd prefer an all white helmet if they offered it.

It sucks to want a product and not be able to get it because of poor distribution. :madman:

ben


----------



## Nilsern (May 22, 2006)

armourbl said:


> I know it may seem petty, but I really don't like the orange in the POC Trabec Race for the white color version. Why can't they just offer more taste neutral colors?
> 
> Heck, I'd prefer an all white helmet if they offered it.
> 
> ...


The Race comes in a black/white option too. Looks very good and is popular model/color here at home (Norway).

If you don't feel you really need the extra protection of the extra Aramid in the Race version, you could go for the normal Trabec too. It's got different neuteral coloroptions such as white, black or dark blue (2012 collection).


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

I need all the protection I can get. I went with the white and orange Trabec Race version. If the orange bothers me too much, I'll just paint it or something.

Had to go with what was in stock and available. Either way, still better protection than I'm using at the moment.

ben


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

*Bought it*

I bought a white/black XL POC Trabec Race MIPS from Allsports who apparently has them in stock

We'll see how it fits.

As I said in prior post..............they underestimated demand unfortunately


----------



## armourbl (May 5, 2012)

Just received the Trabec Race in XL size. I want to love this helmet, but just wearing it for a few minutes around the house I can see that it will not be comfortable enough for long rides, even short rides.

There are pressure points on the top of my head that hurt. To get it to stay put I had to tighten the adjustment in the back pretty tight which then caused pressure points in the front. :madman:

Is there any reason to believe that the MIPS version will fit any different?

ben


----------



## sohnice (Sep 5, 2010)

armourbl said:


> Just received the Trabec Race in XL size. I want to love this helmet, but just wearing it for a few minutes around the house I can see that it will not be comfortable enough for long rides, even short rides.
> 
> There are pressure points on the top of my head that hurt. To get it to stay put I had to tighten the adjustment in the back pretty tight which then caused pressure points in the front. :madman:
> 
> ...


Had the same problem as you, sold the helmet at the same price and bought a MET terra soft 2012. Fit perfectly without headache after few hours ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

The Trabec Race with or with out the MIPS fit the same.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

armourbl said:


> Just received the Trabec Race in XL size. I want to love this helmet, but just wearing it for a few minutes around the house I can see that it will not be comfortable enough for long rides, even short rides.
> 
> There are pressure points on the top of my head that hurt. To get it to stay put I had to tighten the adjustment in the back pretty tight which then caused pressure points in the front.
> 
> ...


Wrong brand/model for you.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

Friend just told me artscyclery has the Race for $131.99 shipped in the US with save20 coupon.


----------



## IamSkidder (Dec 23, 2012)

I ordered the white with orange Trabec Race in XL, from Amazon for $112. Got it on Christmas Eve, and we got snowed in on Christmas, so I've only worn it around the house. VERY happy with the fit.


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been looking for the white / black XL Trabec Race MIPS without luck. I ended up picking up a dark blue Trabec from Competitive Cycylist for $79.


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought two POC Trabec Race MIPS from All sports Protection on line for myself and my wife. 

POC may be low on stock until the spring but I would give the guys above a call

Just a note................I came back from Sun Valley today.

The top ski shop there goes for POC MIPS for their ski helmets.as they believe it is the safest

I don't know how this translates to bikes but..............after my accident and head injury, I believe this is the best protection available


----------



## thor34 (Jun 23, 2009)

Just got the black and and really like it! Looks a little big from front but have gotten used to it and very comfortable!


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Have the Trebec Race MIPS new from a guy in Italy for 100.00 M/l at first fit thought might be to small slightly snug on side to side but stuck it out and seemed to mould to my head,and now is the most comfortable stable helmet I have owned to date,absolutely no side to side or fore and aft play at all!


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

I am at 23 inch head or 5.48 cm. the medium goes up to 58. The large starts at 59. Should I go up to large or try to fit in a medium?


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Hyperocity said:


> I am at 23 inch head or 5.48 cm. the medium goes up to 58. The large starts at 59. Should I go up to large or try to fit in a medium?


"Medium" and "large" are the same size.
POC sizing is XS/S (51-54), M/L (55-58), XL/XXL (59-62).
You are at the bottom of the range for the M/L (54.8cm, not 5.48). Why would you ever use the XL/XXL?

As always, you need to try on the helmets!

If you need to wear the later so it does not pinch the sides of your head, the helmet is the wrong shape for your head and you need to look at different brands.

With most Bell bike helmets I wear a medium, but with most Giro bike models a large will not even go on my head, despite the size ranges being the same.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Only problem with these are they just look and feel huge on the head, i feel and look like im a mushroom wearing one of these.


----------



## techfersure (Dec 17, 2010)

Poor quality,the plastic cage inside fails after less then six months of riding.now using Urge,amazing comfortable and secure fit.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

techfersure said:


> Poor quality,the plastic cage inside fails after less then six months of riding.now using Urge,amazing comfortable and secure fit.


Been using my POC for two years with no problems.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Tone's said:


> Only problem with these are they just look and feel huge on the head, i feel and look like im a mushroom wearing one of these.


Mine does not feel huge at all. Fits well and close.
Often when a helmet does not fit it feels big.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I've had mine for about a year with thousands of miles. I did change the comfort liner after the summer. It comes with two. I probably could have made it last had I rinsed it with clean water more often. Every other liner has failed at about the same rate or worse. Very comfortable and MIPS gives peace of mind that I have as good or better protection compared to other helmets.


----------



## the wheel (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought two, one for me and my wife

I am very happy with it......have gone over 3k miles,a little warm in summer but ok

My wife just got a POC ski helmet and loves it. Apparently it is a popular amongst the IDE hards. .......for what it's worth


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

shiggy said:


> Mine does not feel huge at all. Fits well and close.
> Often when a helmet does not fit it feels big.


Not the fit shiggy, the actual size of the lid, just felt huge to me and when i looked at it on me it looked huge, could just be me, ive got a big melon lol.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Tone's said:


> Not the fit shiggy, the actual size of the lid, just felt huge to me and when i looked at it on me it looked huge, could just be me, ive got a big melon lol.


In use my POC does not look or feel much different than any other helmet I have. I only wear helmets that actually fit the shape of my head. Poor fit always feels awkward.


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

This whole thread would be infinitely more useful if people could identify their head shapes when talking about fit. As stated, there are many shapes and different manufacturers seem to do better for some vs. others. In motorcycles it is the same thing but Arai, a kick ass company out of Japan, makes different shaped shells for the different shaped heads. It is very nice. Consequently I know I am a long oval. The distance from back to front of my head is much longer than side to side. My 58cm head would be tortured in a 58cm helmet that was built for a round head. So the point is What shape are the POC's? Or what shape is your head if you love or hate the fit?
Thanks
Scott


----------



## AbbyDaisy (Aug 22, 2013)

I brought one POC Trabec Race helmet from amazon, although it costs more than other helmets, I think it worth for my money. It is very comfortable, and it can fully cover on the back of my head that I've been missing.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

This may help, just my 2 cents on it...

Manufacturer: POC

Product: Trabec Race

How Long Used:5 Months

Similar Products Used: 661 Recon

Overall Rating [1-10]: 9.5

Positive: Super Light, comfortable, very well ventilated, simply looks and feels like its well made and good quality

RRP: $180 but you can get as low as $140 on Sale ebay etc, maybe even better

Negative: Pricey (cant put a price on your noggin however). This is why 9.5 and not 10.

Comments: Before Procuring it, I wanted this helmet for a while. The internet is full of praise for them and imo they look pretty cool too.

Fit: My head is luckily shaped, round, and not too knobby. its not thin as you would look at it from the front and what i deam in proportion. i dont have an elongated crown or any other parts that protrude more than others. The inner adjustable strap is easily adjustable with one hand. Its flexible so will be less adverse to fitting different shaped heads. As it is marketed it feels like it sits around your head rather than plopped on top. I got the XL-XXL. I was on the border with the M-L with a 59 inch head fit, but the adjustable strap means i can wear a thin skull cap easily with it in the winter, so i went bigger and feel i definitely made the right choice. Will fit with sunglasses or goggles. I wear oakley racing jackets with it as my regular.

Ventilation and feel: The Trabec is very light and after a while i just forget it is there. It is well vented so cool air can get to your noggin and hot air can escape it.

Overall: I am very pleased with my purchase and consider it money very well spent. The 661 Recon was good but this is a world better imo.

I highly recommend it.

pics:


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

MIPS versions looks like this in the inside


----------



## SanguineSpring (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a very egg shaped head that is about 59cm circumference. I was really timid ordering online because the medium/large goes up the 58cm and the xl starts at 60cm. I was stuck right in the middle.

Fortunately, it seems I ordered the right one. The M/L is a little snug but it seems to fit very well. My overly egg shaped head doesn't seem to make too much of a difference with the retention system in the Race.


----------



## fire_strom (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice. Thanks. 
G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

Been using the Trabec Race for a season now and I've been really happy with it except for some minor issues. Like someone else said, it looks like a big mushroom but it does seem to have extra thick walls. The adjustment clips in the rear have a tendency to loosen so I have to check them before every ride. 
Other than that, It's been great and I hope I never have to test it. I don't know how my head is shaped compared to other heads, but I've been using Giro for many years and they always fit great, if that helps with anyones fitment on the POC. As usual, you have to try helmets on to see if they work for you. Don't play with your brain.


----------



## Hyperocity (Feb 5, 2014)

I just got the Race. Love it. I am a 58 1/2 and got the M/L. Fits PERFECT. I like the quality in this helmet.


----------



## jmht (Aug 17, 2015)

*the POC is way more protection*



the wheel said:


> I am considering this helmet because had a bad spill with a Bell helmet after getting 'doored"
> 
> Helmet cracked badly as did my head................concussion
> 
> ...


just put my bike down at fairly high speed today landing helmet first on concrete. road rash all down my left side. helmet [and head] totally fine. 
I love this helmet w/o it i would be in hospital for sure


----------



## jmht (Aug 17, 2015)

just put my bike down at fairly high speed today landing helmet first on concrete. road rash all down my left side. helmet [and head] totally fine. 
I love this helmet w/o it i would be in hospital for sure


----------

